# Law Abiding Citizen (Film)



## Wolfenstein (Dec 8, 2009)

So I went to see L.A.C last week end with the girl, and it starts off promising but does any one else feel they kinda gave up with the script about half way through and the ending was just a cop out ?


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 8, 2009)

Absolutely, it just fell apart at the end. Of course, at no point in the movie do you ever feel motivated to sympathize with "the good guys."

There are also a shit-ton of logical holes in the movie, like



Spoiler



We are supposed to believe that Gerard Butler's character was able to escape from prison in his tunnels, etc. to do all the dirty work on the outside, but we're supposed to believe that nobody was checking on his cell during the attacks? He's the most dangerous man in the city, and they pretty much leave him alone the whole time.



This is the killer:



Spoiler



The "bad guy" plants a bomb in city hall. The "good guys" find it. Jamie Fox's character advises the guys he's with to not try to defuse it as what's-his-face is probably monitoring it BUT they'll go ahead and move a highly-dangerous bomb all the way across the city into the jail cell with no expectation of the "bad guy" realizing it... which he didn't, as the room where the bomb was located was apparently the only place in the goddamned city he didn't have a camera in.



The screenwriters obviously panicked and were like, "oh shit, we need a happy ending!"


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 8, 2009)

I went to see this film a couple of weeks ago and I can honestly say that it was a total piece of trash. It's worth noting that I didn't walk out on it (unlike Miami Vice) so it's not the worst. But by god did they try very hard to fuck it up for me. I echo everything that's been said in this thread.

Also, interesting initial premise but there was bugger all closure at the end. It was retarded.

4/10


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

I predicted the disappointment and skipped this one


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 8, 2009)

Wolfenstein said:


> So I went to see L.A.C last week end with the girl, and it starts off promising but does any one else feel they kinda gave up with the script about half way through and the ending was just a cop out ?



i agree completely, i thought it was pretty cool until the last half hour or so. i kinda had a feeling they'd end it like this though. kinda sucks, jamie fox's character is the one character that fucked gerard butler's character over the most it seems like, yet he gets off scott free.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 9, 2009)

mnemonic said:


> i agree completely, i thought it was pretty cool until the last half hour or so. i kinda had a feeling they'd end it like this though. kinda sucks, jamie fox's character is the one character that fucked gerard butler's character over the most it seems like, yet he gets off scott free.



That, too. The arrogant-ass attorney doesn't get his comeuppance. In fact, he ends up


Spoiler



getting promoted to DA.



I mean, what's the worst that happens to him?


Spoiler



The blond chick he works with that he's improbably not banging dies?


----------



## Bungle (Dec 9, 2009)

Shit, I had high hopes for this one =[


----------



## Metaldave (Dec 10, 2009)

I thought it was great! Enjoyable. It's not like you're expecting a life changing movie or some cinematic history.


Spoiler



Was nice to hear the Deftones in there too at such a moment


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 10, 2009)

I enjoyed it in a mindless sense until the end at which point I ceased enjoying it and was left with an "WTAF" expression as to the massive and illogical plot holes. 

Ah well.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 11, 2009)

Saw it on Weds. Gotta say I enjoyed it until it went all Hollywood on me!
One thing that grinds my gears with films these days, above all the stupid illogical plot-holes, is the fucking ridiculous character placement.



Spoiler



Take Jamie Fox's character for example. A lawyer. Right? Nothing more. So... why is he running around with a handgun solving crimes like a cop? WITH cops no less, who don't bat an eyelid at the fact that they are accompanied by an armed lawyer  Who THEN gets promoted to DA for absolutely no reason!



Wasn't the worst film I'd ever seen but, I just expected something a little less "straight-to-DVD" style


----------



## Fionn (Dec 11, 2009)

Cheers guys you just saved me £8!!!


----------



## nosgulstic (Dec 11, 2009)

i thought the movie was good and better than 2012 by what i've been told


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 12, 2009)

Fionn said:


> Cheers guys you just saved me £8!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## petereanima (Dec 15, 2009)

shit, i saw the trailer for this and had high hopes.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh well no, don't be put off, it still 'entertained' me, I just hated how Hollywood it was, that's all. I didn't feel like I wanted my money back or anything.


----------

